# Help on my first 1911



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys, i'm not new to handguns (have multiple revolvers & Glocks/Sigs auto-loaders for many years) but i'm looking to buy my first 1911 and i have a question about the magazines: for the Wilson 7rd mags, they all seem to run around $32-$38, depending on the base pad (low-profile or standard) EXCEPT for the Service Mag which is about $20 -- what's the advantage of the base-pad options over the Standard? Is the Standard without the base-pad just as reliable? Which do you folks recommend: Base-pad, Lo-profile basepad, or Standard? Sorry for all the questions but i thought i'd enlist the help of you 1911 experts out there to get the right poop.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

so as far as i understand the base pad is there to give you more to grab if your mag gets stuck and also to protect the mag if you are doing something where you drop your mag to reload and you let it hit the ground. The mags that seem to work the best for my colt are wilson combat's 8rd w/ low-profile basepad. as far as reliability goes the basepad should play no part in that.

for my colt i have tried the 7rounders that came with, wilson combat 8rd, tripp research 8rd and 10rd, and Pro Mag 8rd. the only one that didn't work was the promag, however that could have just been my colt i hear that some guns just seem to prefer certain mags.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks Ponzer, appreciate your help


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Stick with the standard pad for starters, there's a reason it's the standard. As for the service mags, they don't have the polymer follower and while the removable floor plate/pad don't really have to do with reliability, they do make it a heck of a lot easier to clean and change springs.

PS. Promags SUCK.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use WW2-vintage G.I magazines in mine. They all work.
See if you can find any at local gun shows, unused if possible.
They should be relatively inexpensive, since there were so many of them.

Of course, I last bought some maybe 20 years ago...


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks, everybody!


----------

